# Biorium - The Aquarium Search Engine



## derekkim (Apr 26, 2004)

search engine doesn't work i just typed in crypt and 4 framed windows come up


----------



## Biorium (Dec 24, 2004)

first pick where you want to search  ( mark a checkbox )


----------



## Himbo (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice graphics. I suggest you get a .com domain and an intergrated search engine - something like http://xav.com/scripts/search/ works well.


----------



## Biorium (Dec 24, 2004)

*Thnxs*

Thnxs for the advice 
I should be getting a domain pretty soon.
about the integrated search engine, I DO have one ( that was the point of the site ). I realized it was hard to find but now is selected by default, and the cursor now starts in the search box  

The current stats of the site are : 311 Web sites listed in engine ... 28 Registered members in the boards ... Also some profiles 

As you can see i'm pretty happy considering this site is only a baby ( 2 Months old by Now ) 



Thnxs for your advice


----------



## baj (Sep 16, 2004)

The font color of the links on the "main navigation" and "... profiles" frames appear to me to be white on white foreground, FYI, I am using firefox v1.0 on a powerbook G4.


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

> baj The font color of the links on the "main navigation" and "... profiles" frames appear to me to be white on white foreground, FYI, I am using firefox v1.0 on a powerbook G4.


Id agree the text does seem a little hard to read. Also in the login area the words username and password seem small and scruched together. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Biorium (Dec 24, 2004)

Thnxs for the feedback  I did tried this in Firefix but only windows, 

I made some changes ... How about know ? i now it was kind of hard to see, never thought it was that bad 

Well thnxs again !


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

Much better on the eyes roud: .

Andrew


----------

